# Zu früh Strom abgeschaltet



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Hallo alle,

heute habe ich ein (ernsthaftes!) Computerproblem. (Ich schreibe hier vom Notebook aus)
Irgendjemand (gut nicht ein fremder) hat gestern den Computer zu früh ausgeschaltet, ich meine er/sie hat heruntergefahren, hat aber den Strom ausgeschaltet bevor Windows Vista 32Bit Home Premium vollständig heruntergefahren ist.

Heute morgen wollte ich den Computer anschalten, und da kommt dieser Bildschirm mit "Normal starte, Abgesicherter Modus...". Wenn ich "Normal starten" gedrückt habe, hat Windows unendlich (wortwörtlich) geladen (diese Art Prozentanzeige).
Wenn ich "Abgesicherter Modus" gedrückt habe, wurden zwar die ganzen Treiber geladen, doch dann fährt der Computer wieder runter.

Jetzt habe ich mir die Notfall-CD von ComputerBild (Click!) besorgt und gebrannt.
Sie hat auch auf dem "kaputten Windows-System" gestartet. Doch die Tastatur funktioniert nicht (Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600) und es gibt auch keine Treiber.
Aber um die Festplatte zu sichern, muss ich die Tastatur verwenden. Und eine andere Tastatur habe ich gerade nicht auf Lager .

Naja, jedenfalls kann ich mit diesem System von ComputerBild die Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen, folgende kommen immer:

```
Error   | Lifetime hours | State           | Type                       | Details
11160   | 6511           | active or idle  | Uncorrectable error in data| sectors at LBA = 0x0002ad88 = 175496
11159   | "              | "               | "                          | "
11158   | "              | "               | "                          | "
11157   | "              | "               | "                          | "
11156   | "              | "               | "                          | "
```
(Da steht noch; Usually only the last five errors are stored. ATA Error Count: 11160 )

Weiß jemand, ob es eine virtuelle Tastatur gibt? Oder sonst noch einen Rat?

Ich bedanke mich echt im Voraus!!

PS: Habe ich im falschem Forum gepostet?

*EDIT: Die Festplatte wird im Bootmenu angezeigt.*


----------



## sqee (3. August 2010)

Komisch, also wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht dann würde ich dir raten die festplatte auszubauen und mit einem adapter an USB anschließen und die Daten sichern.
Denn es kann sein das deine festplatte an einer stelle kaputt ist und es nicht mehr lesen kann um hochzufahren. 
Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.

Aber unter dem ComputerBild-Betriebssystem gibt es auch ein Programm, dass die Festplatte /Partition klonen kann, doch dieses Programm erkennt die Festplatte nicht.

Naja, ich baue jetzt mal aus und melde mich wieder.

PS: Schon zum 2. Mal tritt ein Problem auf, das auf das zu frühe/ausversehene Abschalten des Stromes zurückzuführen ist. Und außerdem habe ich bereits Windows 5x neu installiert.


----------



## sqee (3. August 2010)

Ach so, das hab ich nicht gewusst, hab die ComputerBild Notfall-CD noch nie benutzt.
Also wenn es schon öfter vorgekommen ist, dann würde ich mir mal gedanken machen eine neue Festplatte zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

(Zur Übersichtlichkeit ein Doppelpost)

Ok, ich habe jetzt die Festplatte raus.
Doch jetzt ist das Problem, ich habe kein SATA-Kabel bzw. Adapter. (Bei meinem Notebook habe ich bereits ein SATA-Input, somit brauche ich keinen Adapter)

Außerdem habe ich kein Stromkabel bzw. wie heißt überhaupt dieses Stromkabel?
So sehen meine Anschlüsse aus: Wikipedia Click!

Ich wollte nämlich jetzt zu Media Markt oder so gehen.

*EDIT: Soll ich mir wirklich eine neue Festplatte kaufen? Der Computer ist gerade mal 3 Jahre alt (2007).*


----------



## sqee (3. August 2010)

Also ich hab solch ein Adapter zu Hause.
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails

Vielleicht findest du soeinen ähnlichen.

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Das sieht schonmal gut aus.

Ich habe geraden einen Bekannten gefragt, ob er sowas hat, und er hat gesagt, er könnte mir es ausleihen. (Aber erst heute Nachmittag).

Eventuell melde ich mich wieder. Und vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## sqee (3. August 2010)

Bitte 

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Es sind auch sehr wichtige Daten auf der Festplatte z.B. alle meine (Programmier-)Projekte. Ich will nicht nochmal über 15000 Zeilen schreiben


----------



## Henig (3. August 2010)

Son Adapter zu verkaufen ist echter beschiss  
Genausogut kann man sich ne Externe Festplatte mit 500GB für max 50€ kaufen baut die auseinander, die Platte in den rechner und die konvertierungsplatte nutzt du dann als "Adapter"
So hab ich das jedenfalls gemacht, ist etwas unhandlicher aber besser als sich son olles ding da zu kaufen  ^^


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Also ich habe den Adapter vom Bekannten ausprobiert. Die Verbindung ist mit USB zum Notebook.

Ich kann jetzt auf alle Daten zugreifen 

Mein Plan ist folgender:

Daten auf Notebook überspielen
chkdsk ausführen
Weiter sehen & evtl. hier melden

Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken.

*EDIT: Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Programm vorschlagen, mit dem man Partitionen klonen kann? Oder soll ich lieber [Strg]+C/[Strg]+V benutzen?*


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

Was haben eine fahrlässige vorzeitig unterbrochene Stromversorgung des PCs und die Sicherheit in puncto Viren, Trojaner und Spam gemeinsam? ;-)

*edit*

Hab's dem Team gemeldet, damit ein Moderator das deplatzierte Thema umleitet.


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Habe ich im falschem Forum gepostet?


Sorry, ich wusste es nicht genau, ich dachte es ginge, vielleicht um die Sicherheit der Daten oder ähnlichem.

Naja vielen Dank spicelab.


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

(Zur Übersichtlichkeit ein Doppelpost)

Zuerst wusste ich nicht, soll ich mit dem Explorer kopieren oder mit einem Programm. Ich habe mich für RichCopy 4.0 entschieden. Doch komischerweise meldete RichCopy immer wieder Zugriffs/Berechtigungsfehler, obwohl ich im Abgesicherten Modus war, und RichCopy als Admin gestartet habe. Dies betraf aber hauptsächlich die Programmeinstellungsordner (AppData, Cookies, ...).

Dann habe ich auf Fehler überprüfen und reparieren lassen. Und fertig!

Alles funktioniert jetzt (ich schreibe jetzt wieder vom anderen Computer)
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

PS: Ich würde jedem raten, nicht zu früh den Strom abzuschalten 

*Erledigt*


----------

